# Sad Day: Caad frames no longer US Made



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

Am I reading this right? Are the Caad 10's not being made in the US? That's too bad if not. 

I've purchased my last Cannondale and will hang onto my Caad 8/DA10 indefinitely. 

-s


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah, but they gave their US welders a sweet compensation package to move to taiwan


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

How much extra would you be willing to pay for something made in the US?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Good news, the CAAD 10 bikes are impressive improvements over older CAAD versions...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

the asian made frames are better than the US made frames... what does this tell you?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Were you this sad when you realized that 99% of the things you wear and use every day were also not made in the U.S.?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*CAAAD frames*

cannondales have not been made in the USA for sometime now. Not new relevation


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

my question is you've been a member here since 2007 and you just NOW heard that cannondales arent gonna be made in usa anymore ??


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

CdaleNut said:


> my question is you've been a member here since 2007 and you just NOW heard that cannondales arent gonna be made in usa anymore ??


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

King Arthur said:


> cannondales have not been made in the USA for sometime now. Not new relevation


Some time? How about saying it just started for the '11 model year. This is recent.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> Some time? How about saying it just started for the '11 model year. This is recent.


Depends of the model, the CAAD 9 were still made in the US as well as other models in 2010 but some models have been made in Asia since 2007 I think...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> Some time? How about saying it just started for the '11 model year. This is recent.


this is old news pal. the asian made frames are lighter, stiffer, more vertically compliant than the US made frames. All for the same price. What does this tell you?


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

filtersweep said:


> How much extra would you be willing to pay for something made in the US?



$200 !


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Were you this sad when you realized that 99% of the things you wear and use every day were also not made in the U.S.?


Yes - I still can find some but getting very hard to find


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

georgewerr said:


> $200 !


Why dont you just donate your $200 toward your local unemployment office for the people who lost their jobs because they were greedy and wouldn't work for lower wages. 



georgewerr said:


> Yes - I still can find some but getting very hard to find


haha you're funny, you may have more luck making your own clothes and slapping made in US stickers on it.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> Why dont you just donate your $200 toward your local unemployment office for the people who lost their jobs because they were greedy and wouldn't work for lower wages.
> 
> You expect Americans to work for $1.00 an hour, How about you try it.
> 
> ...


Your right I would have better luck making my own but there still available.

George


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

georgewerr said:


> Your right I would have better luck making my own but there still available.
> 
> George


its "they're" and the 2011 caad10 frame made in Asia is a better frame than the 2010 caad9 frame made in the usa. Prices are the same. By better i mean 200g lighter, stiffer, and with SAVE chain and seatstays is more vertically compliant. Oh and the welds are just as good or better.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> its "they're" and the 2011 caad10 frame made in Asia is a better frame than the 2010 caad9 frame made in the usa. Prices are the same. By better i mean 200g lighter, stiffer, and with SAVE chain and seatstays is more vertically compliant. Oh and the welds are just as good or better.


Is it better do to being made in Asia or do to a better design. If the CAAD 10 was made in USA would it not be as good.

George


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

georgewerr said:


> Is it better do to being made in Asia or do to a better design. If the CAAD 10 was made in USA would it not be as good.
> 
> George


it would cost cannondale more for the same frame, hence at the same price, it won't be as good. Or it can be just as good, but at a higher price.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok...so what if you have an American made frame...what about the rest of your bike? 99.9% of those parts are still made outside the US.

The only other "American made" part on my bike are the Zero Gravity brakes.


----------



## Brownstone322 (Aug 22, 2010)

filtersweep said:


> How much extra would you be willing to pay for something made in the US?


Great rhetorical question. The people I know who complain about "American jobs" are first to complain about high prices.

Anyway, evidence has long since demonstrated that (a vocal minority notwithstanding), American consumers don't much care about where things are made. They care foremost about quality and value, as well they should.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> this is old news pal. the asian made frames are lighter, stiffer, more vertically compliant than the US made frames. All for the same price. What does this tell you?


This was just started for the '11 CAAD which is the topic of the thread and not other C-Dale frames. This is a new event for the CAAD series. 



Dan Gerous said:


> Depends of the model, the CAAD 9 were still made in the US as well as other models in 2010 but some models have been made in Asia since 2007 I think...


Same as above. This topic is in referene to the CAAD which was just moved over not talking about the other models.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> This was just started for the '11 CAAD which is the topic of the thread and not other C-Dale frames. This is a new event for the CAAD series.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above. This topic is in referene to the CAAD which was just moved over not talking about the other models.


uh we've known for MONTHS and there are other LONG threads about the caad10 frame being made in asia and the specs and features of it. old news pal


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> uh we've known for MONTHS and there are other LONG threads about the caad10 frame being made in asia and the specs and features of it. old news pal


I was talking about the actual event of the CAAD frames being made overseas is. New event. I was not talking about our conversations on this topic. The CAAD10 frames being built outside the USA is a very recent thing since it just started a few months ago.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> I was talking about the actual event of the CAAD frames being made overseas is. New event. I was not talking about our conversations on this topic. The CAAD10 frames being built outside the USA is a very recent thing since it just started a few months ago.


no, we've known the caad was going to be made in asia for a very long time now. you're just behind because you haven't been online to read about it. just because its new to you doesn't mean we all haven't known about it since early this year.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> its "they're" and the 2011 caad10 frame made in Asia is a better frame than the 2010 caad9 frame made in the usa. Prices are the same. By better i mean 200g lighter, stiffer, and with SAVE chain and seatstays is more vertically compliant. Oh and the welds are just as good or better.


It's "it's".


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

-dustin said:


> It's "it's".


good one!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

skyliner1004 said:


> no, we've known the caad was going to be made in asia for a very long time now. you're just behind because you haven't been online to read about it. just because its new to you doesn't mean we all haven't known about it since early this year.


I think you are missing the point. There is a difference in talking about the event taking place and the actually event actually taking place. Get it? :mad2:


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> I think you are missing the point. There is a difference in talking about the event taking place and the actually event actually taking place. Get it? :mad2:


yep i get it. we all KNEW the caad10 was DEFINITELY going to be made in Asia MONTHS AGO. Cannondale was MAKING them in Asia MANY MONTHS ago. Which actual event are you talking about? Old business guy, go buy your caad10 and you can pretend you just found out about where it was being made.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Actually, I believe that generally price is king. And when price is king, it is always just a race to the bottom.



Brownstone322 said:


> Great rhetorical question. The people I know who complain about "American jobs" are first to complain about high prices.
> 
> Anyway, evidence has long since demonstrated that (a vocal minority notwithstanding), American consumers don't much care about where things are made. They care foremost about quality and value, as well they should.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

All I know is I bought my 2009 Synapse aluminum bike last year because the frame was made in the US. I also ordered a second US made Synapse frame from Cannondale for my wife a few weeks ago while I could. Will the US frame perform better than the Chiwain frames? No they won't. It's a pride of ownership thing. It was the one thing that set Cannondale apart from the rest of the big bike companies. I understand they need to increase their profit margins to compete with everyone else. I do wish they would have kept the US frame makers going at least on a smaller scale. I think it would have been cool if they would have kept the very best frame makers on payroll to do special order custom aluminum frames of their most popular models. I think something like that would have been a good compromise. I can envision people posting pictures on this ond other forums showing off their made in the USA Cannondale Custom Shop CAAD9 (CAAD8, CAAD 10, Synapse or whatever). From a marketing standpoint they could sort of claim they still make their bikes in the USA though it would be a somewhat decieving practice.


----------

